# Qemu kompiliert nicht [Solved]

## thmu-in

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach probiert Qemu zu emergen leider klappt es nicht. Ich habe im Forum schon gesucht doch nichts gefunden was mir weiterhilft. Den gcc hab ich mit gcc-config auf Version 3.4.6 umgestellt, aber er bricht dann immer mit einem Fehler ab.

```

.

.

.

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h: In function `op_psrlq_mmx':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: Fehler: in Klasse »GENERAL_REGS« konnte kein Register für Überlauf gefunden werden

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: Fehler: dies ist der Befehl:

(insn:HI 36 35 37 3 /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:207 (parallel [

            (set (reg:DI 63 [ <variable>.q ])

                (lshiftrt:DI (reg:DI 63 [ <variable>.q ])

                    (subreg:QI (reg/v:SI 60 [ shift ]) 0)))

            (clobber (scratch:SI))

            (clobber (reg:CC 17 flags))

        ]) 309 {lshrdi3_1} (insn_list 33 (insn_list 35 (nil)))

    (expr_list:REG_DEAD (reg/v:SI 60 [ shift ])

        (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (reg:CC 17 flags)

            (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (scratch:SI)

                (nil)))))

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: durch frühere Fehler verwirrt, Abbruch

make[1]: *** [op.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/i386-linux-user'

make: *** [subdir-i386-linux-user] Fehler 2

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

.

.

.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/arm-linux-user'

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qemu-user-0.9.0.ebuild, line 82:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/temp/build.log'.

```

Hier noch die Ausgabe von emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 30 Jul 2007 07:04:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac acpi aiglx alsa amarok amd apache2 apm aqua_theme arts artswrappersuid artworkextra audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dba dbus divx dmi dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal evo exif expat fam fastbuild ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gadu gd gdbm gecko-sdk gif glitz glut gmedia gmp gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal iconv idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility lame lcms ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad memlimit midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng mozilla moznopango mp3 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix pppd python qt qt3 qt3support quicktime readline real realmedia reflection samba sdl session simplexml slang slp sndfile soap sockets spell spl ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcltk tcpd tiff tk tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs wmp x86 xcb xcomposite xml xml2 xorg xprint xsl xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga v4l fbdev dummy"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.Last edited by thmu-in on Tue Aug 21, 2007 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomk

Moved from Portage & Programming to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Finswimmer

Weiter "oben" gibt es keine Fehler?

Tobi

----------

## thmu-in

Hier nochmal eine Ausgabe ab den ersten Fehler.

```

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o nwfpe/extended_cpdo.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm/nwfpe/extended_cpdo.c

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h: In function `op_psrlq_mmx':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: Fehler: in Klasse »GENERAL_REGS« konnte kein Register für Überlauf gefunden werden

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: Fehler: dies ist der Befehl:

(insn:HI 36 35 37 3 /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:207 (parallel [

            (set (reg:DI 63 [ <variable>.q ])

                (lshiftrt:DI (reg:DI 63 [ <variable>.q ])

                    (subreg:QI (reg/v:SI 60 [ shift ]) 0)))

            (clobber (scratch:SI))

            (clobber (reg:CC 17 flags))

        ]) 309 {lshrdi3_1} (insn_list 33 (insn_list 35 (nil)))

    (expr_list:REG_DEAD (reg/v:SI 60 [ shift ])

        (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (reg:CC 17 flags)

            (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (scratch:SI)

                (nil)))))

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: durch frühere Fehler verwirrt, Abbruch

make[1]: *** [op.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/i386-linux-user'

make: *** [subdir-i386-linux-user] Fehler 2

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o arm-semi.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/arm-semi.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o exec.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/exec.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o kqemu.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/kqemu.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=0 -fno-gcse -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-optimize-sibling-calls  -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp -c -o op.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm/op.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o cpu-exec.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/cpu-exec.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o fpu/softfloat.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu/softfloat.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o op_helper.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm/op_helper.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o helper.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm/helper.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o disas.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/disas.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o i386-dis.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/i386-dis.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o arm-dis.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/arm-dis.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o gdbstub.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/gdbstub.c

../dyngen -o op.h op.o

../dyngen -c -o opc.h op.o

../dyngen -g -o gen-op.h op.o

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o translate-op.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/translate-op.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o translate-all.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/translate-all.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o translate.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm/translate.c

rm -f libqemu.a

ar rcs libqemu.a exec.o kqemu.o translate-op.o translate-all.o cpu-exec.o translate.o op.o  fpu/softfloat.o op_helper.o helper.o disas.o  i386-dis.o arm-dis.o

gcc -g  -Wl,-shared -o qemu-arm main.o syscall.o mmap.o signal.o path.o osdep.o thunk.o elfload.o linuxload.o flatload.o nwfpe/fpa11.o nwfpe/fpa11_cpdo.o nwfpe/fpa11_cpdt.o nwfpe/fpa11_cprt.o nwfpe/fpopcode.o nwfpe/single_cpdo.o nwfpe/double_cpdo.o nwfpe/extended_cpdo.o arm-semi.o libqemu.a gdbstub.o   -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in object.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/arm-linux-user'

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qemu-user-0.9.0.ebuild, line 82:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/temp/build.log'.

```

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Seit dem ich den gcc auf 3.4.6 umgestellt habe laufen Programme wie kopete, kbfx nicht mehr. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es da eventuell einen Zusammenhang gibt. 

```

kopete: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.1' not found (required by /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.so.4)

```

----------

## manuels

hmm, schuss ins blaue: lass mal

```
revdep-rebuild
```

laufen

----------

## thmu-in

Was ich bis jetzt glaube noch nicht erwähnt habe ist, dass ich mein System mit gcc-4.1.2 kompiliert habe und nur Qemu mit 3.4 bauen möchte (muss).

----------

## thmu-in

revdep-rebuild ist in Ordnung.

----------

## tuxianer

Schald dein System mal wieder auf das aktuelle gcc um, wie in der wiki zu lesen ist: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_Qemu_with_gcc_4

Kannst du durchaus auch eine qemu version mit gcc4 bauen. Also Just Do It.

MfG

----------

## thmu-in

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Schald dein System mal wieder auf das aktuelle gcc um, wie in der wiki zu lesen ist: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_Qemu_with_gcc_4
> 
> Kannst du durchaus auch eine qemu version mit gcc4 bauen. Also Just Do It.
> 
> 

 

Den Artikel hab ich auch schon gefunden. Ich find nicht, dass das eine besonders gute Lösung ist. Außerdem steht dabei, dass das ganze nicht mit kqemu funktioniert.

Trotzdem Danke.

Ich hatte auch mal versucht Qemu-8.2... zu bauen, dabei sind allerdings ähnliche Fehler aufgetreten.

----------

## tuxianer

mal anders die Lösung angepackt muss es qemu sein ?! Wenn ja warum, geht nicht z.B. VirtualBox is auch im portage und OpenSource.

MfG

----------

## thmu-in

Virtualbox ist ganz prima geht auch gut, leider fehlt der Parallelport und der ist für mich sehr wichtig.

Hat keiner eine Lösung für mich? Oder hat noch jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

----------

## Marlo

 *thmu-in wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder hat noch jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

 

Nein. Aber schalte mal 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ccache version 2.4 [enabled] 
> 
> 

 

ab und lösche die Verzeichnisse.

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## thmu-in

[quote="Marlo"] *thmu-in wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber schalte mal 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Hallo und Danke,

hat aber leider nicht geholfen.

Ich habe ccache in der make.conf auskommentiert und mit ccache -C den Cache gelöscht, leider ohne Erfolg.

Hier die Ausgabe beim emergen von qemu-softmmu:

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-ppc -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -DHAS_AUDIO -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o op_helper.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-ppc/op_helper.c

../softmmu_template.h: In function `__stq_mmu':

../softmmu_template.h:260: Fehler: in Klasse »GENERAL_REGS« konnte kein Register für Überlauf gefunden werden

../softmmu_template.h:260: Fehler: dies ist der Befehl:

(insn:HI 337 317 338 13 ../softmmu_template.h:287 (parallel [

            (set (reg:DI 0 ax [214])

                (lshiftrt:DI (reg/v:DI 59 [ val ])

                    (subreg:QI (reg:SI 235) 0)))

            (clobber (scratch:SI))

            (clobber (reg:CC 17 flags))

        ]) 309 {lshrdi3_1} (nil)

    (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (reg:CC 17 flags)

        (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (scratch:SI)

            (nil))))

../softmmu_template.h:260: durch frühere Fehler verwirrt, Abbruch

make[1]: *** [op_helper.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/ppc-softmmu'

make: *** [subdir-ppc-softmmu] Fehler 2

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=0 -fno-gcse -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-optimize-sibling-calls  -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -DHAS_AUDIO -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp -c -o op.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/op.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -DHAS_AUDIO -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o cpu-exec.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/cpu-exec.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -DHAS_AUDIO -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o fpu/softfloat-native.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu/softfloat-native.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -DHAS_AUDIO -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o helper.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/helper.c

../softmmu_template.h: In function `__stq_mmu':

../softmmu_template.h:260: Fehler: in Klasse »GENERAL_REGS« konnte kein Register für Überlauf gefunden werden

../softmmu_template.h:260: Fehler: dies ist der Befehl:

(insn:HI 365 364 366 13 ../softmmu_template.h:290 (parallel [

            (set (reg:DI 0 ax [216])

                (lshiftrt:DI (reg/v:DI 59 [ val ])

                    (subreg:QI (reg:SI 0 ax [215]) 0)))

            (clobber (scratch:SI))

            (clobber (reg:CC 17 flags))

        ]) 309 {lshrdi3_1} (insn_list 364 (nil))

    (expr_list:REG_DEAD (reg:SI 0 ax [215])

        (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (reg:CC 17 flags)

            (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (scratch:SI)

                (nil)))))

../softmmu_template.h:260: durch frühere Fehler verwirrt, Abbruch

make[1]: *** [helper.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h: In function `op_psrlq_mmx':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: Fehler: in Klasse »GENERAL_REGS« konnte kein Register für Überlauf gefunden werden

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: Fehler: dies ist der Befehl:

(insn:HI 36 35 37 3 /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:207 (parallel [

            (set (reg:DI 63 [ <variable>.q ])

                (lshiftrt:DI (reg:DI 63 [ <variable>.q ])

                    (subreg:QI (reg/v:SI 60 [ shift ]) 0)))

            (clobber (scratch:SI))

            (clobber (reg:CC 17 flags))

        ]) 309 {lshrdi3_1} (insn_list 33 (insn_list 35 (nil)))

    (expr_list:REG_DEAD (reg/v:SI 60 [ shift ])

        (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (reg:CC 17 flags)

            (expr_list:REG_UNUSED (scratch:SI)

                (nil)))))

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386/ops_sse.h:213: durch frühere Fehler verwirrt, Abbruch

make[1]: *** [op.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/i386-softmmu'

make: *** [subdir-i386-softmmu] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qemu-softmmu-0.9.0.ebuild, line 96:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0/temp/build.log'.

```

Ich bin bei meinem Problem also noch keinen Schritt weiter. Also neue Vorschläge werden dankend entgegen genommen.

----------

## Marlo

 *thmu-in wrote:*   

>  Also neue Vorschläge werden dankend entgegen genommen.

 

Habe ich keine.

Gleichwohl, wenn man die erste Fehlermeldung 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> softmmu_template.h:260: Fehler: in Klasse »GENERAL_REGS« konnte kein Register für Überlauf gefunden werden 
> 
> 

 

dem Großen Bruder eingibt, erhält man ein bescheidenes Ergebnis.

Vielleicht wäre es für die Fehlersuche im Inet besser, die LC_MESSAGES= auf

```
LC_MESSAGES=C 
```

einzurichten, damit man die original englische Fehlermeldung erhält. Macht sich auch besser, wenn ein Bug in bugzilla gepostet wird.

Ich habe mir auch noch mal deine Ausgabe von emerge --info angesehen und nichts verdächtiges entdecken können. Dennoch:

 *thmu-in wrote:*   

> 
> 
> evdep-rebuild ist in Ordnung.
> 
> 

 

sagt nicht immer alles. Qemu funktioniert bei mehreren hundert Usern, nur bei dir nicht? Eventuell sind notwendige Abhängigkeiten nicht mit im System kompiliert? Und wenn du bisher so viel Zeit für die Installation von Qemu investierst hast, scheint dein Wille

für ein

```

emerge --sync

emerge -NDuva world

emerge -ea system

emerge -ea world

```

vorhanden zu sein. 

Das dürfte zwar einige Zeit dauern, schafft aber klare Verhältnisse in deinem System.

Mehr fällt mir dazu leider nicht ein

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Poikilotherm

HUA!

Nachdem ich selber das Problem mit gcc-4.1.2, gcc-3.4.6 hatte (und die Suche im Netz wenig erfolgreich war), ging es endlich: bei mir hat es jetzt mit gcc-3.3.6 funktioniert. Ganz normal nach dem Howto im Gentoo-Wiki gewechselt und fertig. KQemu hab ich zur Vorsicht mit gcc-4.1.2 compiliert (was auch problemlos ging)

Hoffe mal das hilft jemandem...

----------

## thmu-in

 *Poikilotherm wrote:*   

> HUA!
> 
> Nachdem ich selber das Problem mit gcc-4.1.2, gcc-3.4.6 hatte (und die Suche im Netz wenig erfolgreich war), ging es endlich: bei mir hat es jetzt mit gcc-3.3.6 funktioniert. Ganz normal nach dem Howto im Gentoo-Wiki gewechselt und fertig. KQemu hab ich zur Vorsicht mit gcc-4.1.2 compiliert (was auch problemlos ging)
> 
> Hoffe mal das hilft jemandem...

 

Genau das ist die Lösung.

Das gleiche habe ich letzte Woche auch probiert. Also mit gcc-3.3.6. Funktioniert prima.

(Wobei ich noch dazu sagen muss: gcc-3.4 hatte ich mit ccache gebaut, gcc-3.6 ohne ccache)

Setzte mal auf Solved.

----------

